
Ask HN: “Employees are actually adult-kids” - qrbLPHiKpiux
An industry employer self published a book on leadership, success, and profitability. In the preface of his book, there is this quote, &quot;employees are actually adult-kids,&quot; and I wanted to hear HN&#x27;s take on this.
======
existencebox
Assuming I'm interpreting you correctly, this is an argument I've had with my
own father for decades. I'm strongly of the belief that there's no line
between child and adult. You simply get better at pretending. We're all just a
bunch of highschoolers dressed up in adult clothes hoping no one calls us on
our bluff, and no one will because they're all doing the same.

------
borplk
I've seen that phrase in other places in its general form it just says "adults
are just grown-up kids" or something like that.

And I tend to agree with it.

